# Mk2 Chassis Cracks?



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi all,
I've been around the 'tex for a while, popping in every now and again when I need a question answered. Done several variations of search but have come up with nothing for the problem I'm having.
I have an '86 GTI 8v project car. I'm starting the process of restoring it (was my first car, and my trusty college car, and retired from daily driving when I bought a Mk3 GTI VR6). One potentially major issue: the paint and sealant around the front strut tower tops has cracked. If you've been around old Mk2's, you'll know what I'm talking about. If not... I'll have to post pics next weekend, as the car is in storage and I'm an hour's drive away from it.
So... with this circular crack around the top of each front strut tower, my question is this: is it a fatal structural flaw? Seeing how the car hasn't collapsed under it's own weight, I'm gonna guess "no". Is it potentially dangerous in the future? Can it be fixed? How ungodly much money are we talking about to fix it? Will cutting off the tops of the strut towers and installing EuroSport Camber Plates bypass the problem?
I'm trying to decide whether to get rid of the car (sell it whole or part it out), or if it's a worthy restoration candidate. Every time for the last two years that I've gotten close to pulling the trigger and spending thousands on the resto parts I want, I see those cracks around the front strut towers and stop.
The collective wisdom of the Vortex would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench81 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 Chassis Cracks? (vwgroundpilot)*

sure thats just not the seam sealer giving up after 20 plus years?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Chassis Cracks? (wrench81)*

just fine the spot welds are good, thats just seam sealer, it is what seals the seams of two peaces of metal coming together, it keeps water out, you can get new seam sealer from the same place you get automotive paint. One place to go is wesco.


----------

